# Spaceliner project



## schwinnman67 (Jun 17, 2017)

Picked up this Spaceliner a few weeks ago and the seller claimed that the lights worked. Pulled it apart and found a mess of home done soldering (light and horn didn't work). I ended up cutting down a very rusted tray and put in a plastic Radio Shack one and repaired the horn switch contacts. The tail light that was on the bike did work, but had been sandblasted. I had a good original, so I used it. 

So here are pics of the lights...


----------



## flightliner59 (Jun 19, 2017)

Have that problem with a few of mine.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 20, 2017)

Sweet bike! Good job on the work around.


----------



## BrentP (Jun 20, 2017)

Nicely done.  Did you upgrade to LED bulbs?


----------



## krateman (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm going to get one with the chrome frames. I think maybe a red tank. Not sure. Nice bike.


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 21, 2017)

I need to know how to do this for my tank light. Is their a how to video somewhere?


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone. The previous owner did a lot of work, but did a horrible job wiring the lights and horn. I thought about doing an led conversion, but wasn't sure how. Once I figured out what wires needed to go where, I wired it up. The original tray wasn't in bad shape, but it just wouldn't get the lights working. I had another tray laying around that was in bad shape, so I cut it down to just the mounting tab to the bezel and the reflector. I used a Radio Shack plastic battery tray and put a ground on the back of the reflector.

The tank and rack was painted by the previous owner, but he didn't paint the fork legs or the white sections on the rack. I might redo them later. I also have the repop seat decal to put on. I raided another Spaceliner I have that is missing the tank bezel (and in a litter rougher shape) for the an original seat (not in the pics).
Hope to post better pics soon..


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2017)

Enthusiastic Cyclist said:


> I need to know how to do this for my tank light. Is their a how to video somewhere?




Though a different bike, but it works the same, I have a guide on here for wiring a Huffy Silver Jet. That bike also has dual headlights and horn.


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 22, 2017)

I would like to see that parts guy.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2017)

Enthusiastic Cyclist said:


> I would like to see that parts guy.




Here ya go! 

Ask and ye shall receive: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-to-repair-your-classic-bicycle-tank.25514/#post-132385


----------



## Enthusiastic Cyclist (Jun 22, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-to-repair-your-classic-bicycle-tank.25514/#post-132385



Thank you kind sir.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2017)

Enthusiastic Cyclist said:


> Thank you kind sir.
> 
> View attachment 485906
> 
> ...





*Oooohhh. Aaaahhhh. Beautiful ride! I love it!*


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM (Jul 1, 2017)

HEY HEY ..SPACELINER FANS.......I ALSO HAVE A 65, BUT IT NEEDS WORK TO RETURN TO PERFECT...THE HEADLIGHT WAS CRACKED AS THE SELLER STATED....WHAT WAS .....WAS A HANDFUL OF PLASTIC AT THE BOTTOM OF THE  SHIPPING  BOX....THERE WAS NO HORN TO SPEAK OF TO REPAIR........THAT SPRINGER ON THE FRONT IS ALMOST USLESS NO MATTER HOW YOU ADJUST OR LUBRICATE.....IT IS NOT A LIGHTWEIGHT BIKE...IT RIDES O.K. BUT I WOULD GLADLY HAVE ANOTHER SCHWINN IN TRADE THAT NEEDED WORK...OH AND THE CHROME...IS JUST  SO SO QUALITY....


----------



## JCAB (Aug 16, 2017)

Gents, I'm a newby to the forum and got bitten by the the Bike Bug about a year ago. I picked up a 1963 or 1964 JC Higgins Flightliner that needs the headlight and tail light assembly. I've been watching Ebay and craiglsist with no luck. Could someone give me some pointers on where to buy, or who is selling one. Or if there is a reproduction out there.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 16, 2017)

JCAB said:


> Gents, I'm a newby to the forum and got bitten by the the Bike Bug about a year ago. I picked up a 1963 or 1964 JC Higgins Flightliner that needs the headlight and tail light assembly. I've been watching Ebay and craiglsist with no luck. Could someone give me some pointers on where to buy, or who is selling one. Or if there is a reproduction out there.




Reproduction lenses are available, but the tail light assembly is scarce. It was made by Delta. The Huffy Silver Jet and Murray Spaceliner bikes used the same tail light and battery tray assembly. For the headlight, just keep searching for Sears, JC Higgins, or Murray tank lights. They are out there, but tough to find. Keep in made that headlights for girls and boys bikes are different.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 17, 2017)

I got the tail light that is on the Spaceliner on Ebay a month or so before I got it, been looking for the tank bezel for another Spaceliner for over a year. Like partsguy said the lenses are being reproduced, but not the bezels (wonder what it would cost to get some made).


----------



## Bike Mike (Oct 3, 2017)

schwinnman67 said:


> Thanks everyone. The previous owner did a lot of work, but did a horrible job wiring the lights and horn. I thought about doing an led conversion, but wasn't sure how. Once I figured out what wires needed to go where, I wired it up. The original tray wasn't in bad shape, but it just wouldn't get the lights working. I had another tray laying around that was in bad shape, so I cut it down to just the mounting tab to the bezel and the reflector. I used a Radio Shack plastic battery tray and put a ground on the back of the reflector.
> 
> The tank and rack was painted by the previous owner, but he didn't paint the fork legs or the white sections on the rack. I might redo them later. I also have the repop seat decal to put on. I raided another Spaceliner I have that is missing the tank bezel (and in a litter rougher shape) for the an original seat (not in the pics).
> Hope to post better pics soon..



Did these 64-65 Spaceliners come with an actual rear light or just a non- functioning red plastic lense?


----------



## BrentP (Oct 9, 2017)

Bike Mike said:


> Did these 64-65 Spaceliners come with an actual rear light or just a non- functioning red plastic lense?



The Deluxe models came with a working tail light.


----------

